
Build microservices quickly and easily with Appkernel (Python framework) - thingsplode
https://github.com/accelero-cloud/appkernel
======
thingsplode
A beautiful, opinionated micro-service chassis, enabling the delivery of REST
based micro-services from zero to production within minutes (no kidding:
literally within minutes). It is powered by Flask and it offers native support
for MongoDB repositories.

————

I would like to get your honest and straight feedback, in order to improve and
grow it into a fundamental python framework in your toolbox. So, don‘t hold
back please ;)

